# televisora



## helenita230

bonsoir,

comment traduiriez-vous "los televisoras" y a t-il un mot en français ou faut-il faire une périphrase du genre les personnes travaillant dans le milieu audiovisuel?

merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Pardon, que sont "televisoras"?

Lo he encontrado: "Programación de las *Televisoras* en México"
En francés "les chaînes de télévision"


----------



## blink05

Ojo, son "*las *televisoras"





helenita230 said:


> comment traduiriez-vous "*los *televisoras" y a t-il un mot en français ou faut-il faire une périphrase du genre les personnes travaillant dans le milieu audiovisuel?


----------



## Firlonne

Bonsoir,

Voici le contexte dans lequel j'ai trouvé televirsoras :

"Aunque no explican cómo se manifiesta la edad en la diferenciación de los gustos, múltiples investigaciones previas, así como los propios “ratings” comerciales de las “televisoras”, han detectado la gran capacidad de predicción de esta variable."

Voilà, donc mon problème... je sais que les televisoras sont les chaînes de télé, les entreprises des chaînes de télé. Comment on appelle ça formellement en français?

Merci par avance


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Je dirais que "entreprise de télévision" est plus approprié car une même entreprise peut posséder plusieurs chaînes.

Attends toutefois d'autres commentaires.

Bien à toi,

swift


----------



## Firlonne

Exactement, je pensais moi-même à l'exemple de M6 et W9 qui sont du même groupe...


----------



## chics

En primer lugar, decirte que en tu frase la palabra está entre comillas por algo. La frase así suelta, sin más, no hace un contexto, habría que conocer algunas más anteriores, pero yo me inclino a pensar que se refiere a las telespectadoras, las mujeres que miran la tele. Como te decía, "televisoras" es incorrecto, está "inventado" para la frase (con contexto sabríamos porqué) y lo indica poniéndolo entre comillas.

En el caso en que se refiriera a las cadenas de televisión o televisiones, la palabra "televisoras" también sería incorrecta en España.


----------



## swift

Hola Chics:

Tal vez te interese consultar este hilo.  Televisora.

Saludos.


----------



## yserien

chics said:


> En primer lugar, decirte que en tu frase la palabra está entre comillas por algo. La frase así suelta, sin más, no hace un contexto, habría que conocer algunas más anteriores, pero yo me inclino a pensar que se refiere a las telespectadoras, las mujeres que miran la tele. Como te decía, "televisoras" es incorrecto, está "inventado" para la frase (con contexto sabríamos porqué) y lo indica poniéndolo entre comillas.
> 
> En el caso en que se refiriera a las cadenas de televisión o televisiones, la palabra "televisoras" también sería incorrecta en España.


Acabo de poner un thread en el foro solo español, en efecto la RAE no acepta televisora/s ,en cambio en Google empresas televisoras tiene más de 150.000 entradas. (En Mexico) 
El DRAE acepta televisivo/a.


----------



## Firlonne

Perdón, es cierto, una frase no es un contexto. Aquí estamos a principios de párafo. El texto es un artículo "Consumo y apropriación de cine y TV extranjeros en América Latina" disponible en el sitio de la revista Comunicar (n°30). 

Más contexto :
"Para el investigador norteamericano, la clase y la edad son dos variables que influyen en si los gustos son locales, nacionales o globales, mientras que el sexo de la persona se enlaza con patrones culturales más relacionados con el género de los programas o películas (las mujeres prefieren mas el melodrama, los hombres las cintas de acción y las series).

Aunque La Pastina y Straubhaar no explican cómo se manifiesta la edad en la diferenciación de los gustos, múltiples investigaciones previas, así como los propios “ratings” comerciales de las “televisoras”, han detectado la gran capacidad de predicción de esta variable. En Europa, por ejemplo, se ha encontrado consistentemente que la cantidad de tiempo dedicado a ver televisión aumenta con la edad de las personas. Los “ratings”, por su parte, muestran con claridad que diferentes grupos de edades prefieren distintos tipos de programas, mientras que otros estudios señalan cómo difieren los estilos de ver televisión entre audiencias jóvenes y mayores."

También es cierto que es una palabra inventada, no les hubiera pedido ayuda si figuraba en el diccionario. 

El texto esta escrito por un mexicano, le pedí a mi novio (mexicano) el significado de televisora y este me contestó sin la menor duda que eran las empresas de los canales de tv. Dado el contexto y la frase, estoy segura del significado de la palabra en sí misma...hace falta una traducción correcta, solo puedo pensar en "chaîne de télévision" y sé que no esta adaptado


----------



## chics

Puedes poner entonces "chaînes de télévision", entre comillas...


----------



## Firlonne

Comme disait Swift, les entreprises ou "televisoras" peuvent posseder plusieurs chaînes ! (Et c'est mon mémoire qui est en jeu ! :-D)


----------



## chics

En América no sé, aquí en Europa distinguimos entre las cadenas de telecisión y los grupos empresariales, que pueden tener varias cadenas y también canales de radio, diarios y otras cosas. No sé si en francés se puede decir "groupes de chaînes de television" o "groupes de medias"...


----------



## Firlonne

"Groupes de médias" dans Wikipédia donne effectivement la liste des "televisoras" !!

Merci c'est parfait!!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

*Groupe télévisé*.



Firlonne said:


> "Groupes de médias" dans Wikipédia donne effectivement la liste des "televisoras" !!
> 
> Merci c'est parfait!!


 
Médias = televisión, radio, prensa, publicidad, cine etc...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- les groupes de l'audiovisuel 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Firlonne

J'ai finalement choisi groupe de l'audiovisuel qui me semble plus adapté dans ma phrase et de manière générale dans d'autres parties du document.

Merci à tous !


----------



## Nanon

Bonsoir,

Je sais que je réponds un peu tard, mais personnellement, cela ne m'aurait pas choqué d'employer "chaîne(s) de télévision" dans la phrase où il s'agit de "ratings" et donc de l'audience, car un groupe d'entreprises de télévisions peut avoir plusieurs chaînes dont l'audience n'est pas la même. Quitte à employer "groupes de l'audiovisuel" ailleurs, mais je ne connais pas le reste du document.

Et que la télé me bouffe toute crue si je n'ai pas regardé je ne sais plus combien de chaînes de télévision latino-américaines  qui s'appellent "televisora XYZ" et qui sont bel et bien en espagnol .


----------

